# fishless tank



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I recently (couple weeks ago) set up a 30g planted aquarium in which there are no fish, just plants. I figured with no fish I can keep the nitrate level way higher then I normally would, but I want to be 100% sure that's correct.. Currenty this tank has a 60w power compact +2x14t5NO fixture, dosing with flourish excel (in near future planning on splitting my pressuriezed co2 output)

plants: tiger lotus, crypts, Lugwigia peruensis
light: 60w power compact , 2x14 t5NO, eco complete, flourish excel

1) how high should I keep the nitrates? 
2) would it be better to doze straight ammonia + micro ferts rather then macros?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

1. since there is no fish as high as you want
2.macro has nitrates in it, ammonia you have to wait until your filter converts it to nitrates. and dosing ammonia will cause constant spikes which will eventually lead to stagehorn algae and lots of it.


----------

